# Parts for Viking Snowblower



## forest813 (Feb 1, 2014)

Hi. I am trying to establish the company that manufactured Viking snowblowers. I have a Viking 5/24, Model 310 600 514, ser # 412271.The drive sprockets are very worn out and are need of replacment. 
Is there any supplier known where I may get these parts, new or used?
Any help from anyone in this forum would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Looks like they were built by Berbro Mfg. Co. of Bristol, RI.

The Gilson Snowblower Shop's Vintage Machine Showcase

If you need sprockets perhaps there is a bearing supply place or some sort of industrial supply place local to you that you could try? What about a go kart place? 

Maybe try here.
http://www.mfgsupply.com/gomini/gominisprockets.html


----------



## Mr Fixit (Nov 19, 2013)

That is an old machine. In Canada Eaton's retailed all Viking boat engines, garden tractors, and snow blowers. Store closed 20 years ago. I'm sending you a video and directly below a list of Viking snow blower owners give their comments. Contact them on where they manage to find parts. State your needs and you may source SH parts. Good Luck!


----------

